# Sea-Gull D813.581 Automatic Army Watch St2553



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I read about this watch on WUS but did not know it was on sale yet. 3 dials to choose from. I love the chinese version. What about you?

Sea-Gull D813.581 is 44mm in diameter excluding crown, 13mm thickness, 110 grams weight, sapphire front crystal, ST2553 automatic 25-jewels, green dial, green canvass band. The entire watch emits green scent. Although it is big in size, it has to be big to appear like a man. This is a well-built leisure or field watch to show off one's masculinity.

The current design of D813.581 is in stock ready to be shipped right away. It is priced $235 each. As shown on photos, Sea-Gull logo at 12, "automatic, Chinese military watch since 1964 at 6, a tank on caseback. You are welcome to place an order by clicking on the pull-down order menu.

A number of fans have unanimously recommended removing â€œChinese military watch, since 1964â€. As a proverb says â€œif it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, then it is a duckâ€, the words of "Chinese Military Watch" are deemed to be superfluous that might spoil the watch. Year 1964 was the start of quantity production of airforce chronograph 1963. 1964 represents the pride that Sea-Gull produced the 1st army watch for the air force.

The re-designed D813.581 will be in both English and Chinese front face, priced $209 each. As the normal lead time is about 4-5 months, it will not be ready until February 2014.

For the English front face, Sea-Gull logo at 12, "automatic, caliber 2553, 25 jewels" at 6. For the Chinese front face, a red star and 25é'» è‡ªåŠ¨è¡¨(25 jewels automatic watch) at 12, ä¸­å›½åˆ¶é€ æµ·é¸¥ (Made in China Sea-Gull) at 6. The tank will be replaced by a big star on the redesigned case back.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m not too keen on the hands, too fat for my liking but otherwise I like them :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

if the lum is good at least you will be able to tell the time at night without finding your glasses first :thumbup: :thumbup: i like the one top left :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I don't like the green dial, the tag on side and the Chinese characters. Date window shouldn't be there also. I do like the Red Star though, so I guess they would have to make a 3rd version just for me :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

How about a red star shaped one with no date?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> How about a red star shaped one with no date?


Kind of like those Vostok Generaliskie? Well, could be used as one of those ninja throwing stars (Shurikens... or something like that)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What about this? I could sort you sort you out with one of my straps. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know how to use PS so this is the best I can do...


----------



## Timetraveller (Dec 16, 2013)

I like both models- with my eye sight big hands always welcome :yes: -- i can feel the lust for a new bigger better collection coming ----its gonna cost - must not flippy plip :wallbash:


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Big hands certainly are welcome for me too. Not bad looking watches these.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I got 2 watches on me shopping list for 2014. One of these and my first Russian chrono. Not sure what to get first but I do fancy this Sea-Gull.


----------

